# Entry level acoustic courses?



## Jeebee (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Long time reader second time poster.

My company is considering me for a position in high-end audio sales/support and I'm attempting to sweeten myself up. I'm pretty well involved and educated in the equipment and processes but in terms of the science behind it all I'm lacking. Does anyone know any good starter courses a college might have for someone attempting to get a leg up in the hi-fi industry?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Enroll in the SynAudCon seminar/workshops


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

SAC, do you know of anyone that provides more "fun" courses for say an enthusiast? I think it would be pretty cool if one of the acoustic companies rented a room at say RMAF and showed using a program like REW how to identify the trouble spots in rooms. Then they could treat them (with their products) and show t/listen to the end result.


----------



## Jeebee (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Cheaper than a college course but it seems their examples were all for large, event-type applications... Unless my quick peak was mistaken? Anyone know of any workshops or online classes centered around high end home theater or stereo?

Looking to grow my expertise with HiFi audio and less as a basic A/V troubleshooter. I realize my posts may sound a little lost so I apologize in advance.


----------

